# Creating an external ESP with GDI+



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey there. So, I am currently trying to make an .esp using AutoHotKey. Not using DX3D IN-GAME drawing method but by taking 3D co-ords (Me + Enemy) and converting them to 2D co-ords. I found a calculation for it, but it mentions panning (pitch, yaw) and I am having some trouble figuring out where to place that.

It mentions Pan.x, Pan.y, and Pan.z. Where should I insert it? If this works properly, I can use this as an external overlay with low detection risk.

Tried this one with BF3.



screen.x = x / z * zoom
screen.y = y / z * zoom

Here's where I found the calculation:
http://freespace.virgin.net/hugo.elias/routines/3d_to_2d.htm



> x :=Round(PositionX- xD%ArrayCount%,2);MyPosition-EnemyPosition
> y :=Round(PositionY- yD%ArrayCount%,2)
> z :=Round(PositionZ- zD%ArrayCount%,2)
> 
> ...


Is there any Source specific changes that need to be made beyond the obvious ones such as changing the window name? If anyone has any ideas - Give me a shout. Please/thanks 

@SneekyNinja - i heard you may be into some coding, if you have a minute, maybe thought you could give her a peek? Feel free to tell me just fuck off. Cheers.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Hey there. So, I am currently trying to make an .esp using AutoHotKey. Not using DX3D IN-GAME drawing method but by taking 3D co-ords (Me + Enemy) and converting them to 2D co-ords. I found a calculation for it, but it mentions panning (pitch, yaw) and I am having some trouble figuring out where to place that.
> 
> It mentions Pan.x, Pan.y, and Pan.z. Where should I insert it? If this works properly, I can use this as an external overlay with low detection risk.
> 
> ...


Is there any sort of vector class available or anything? Is it an auto aiming script or a zooming script...?

I haven't done many game hacks but a brief synopsis of what you want it to do will help.

I do have some methods for those sort of things, e.g. a "rotate to face target and converge", ballistic launch, etc scripts for another game I might be able to adapt.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

SneekyNinja said:


> Is there any sort of vector class available or anything? Is it an auto aiming script or a zooming script...?
> 
> I haven't done many game hacks but a brief synopsis of what you want it to do will help.
> 
> I do have some methods for those sort of things, e.g. a "rotate to face target and converge", ballistic launch, etc scripts for another game I might be able to adapt.


Alrighto, Thanks for the response. I'll put something together after my little one get's shipped off to her aunt's.


----------

